# Gospel Tracts That Promote Involvement in Local Church?



## thistle93 (Apr 29, 2019)

Many tracts are very good with the presenting the Gospel message and how to respond to it in order to be saved but one glaring omission that I see with many tracts is pressing the importance of once someone becomes a believer, mentioning how vital it is to get plugged into a local church. Any recommendations for a favorite gospel tract that you know of where that is emphasized? Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 29, 2019)

I hand people personal written letters about the gospel, my testimony, and an invitation to the church. I also put the church information in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 30, 2019)

Gospel Tracts are, by necessity, very short and concise. I've seen several that have urged the reader to join themselves to a local church in one sentence, but not much more than that. Some churches stamp the tract with the address and contact info of their church, and that is also a good idea. Having a website for the curious to check out later is a good idea. But tracts are about the gospel and not about church-going and so most tracts do not dwell on this aspect deeply. Time and space won't allow it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 1, 2019)

This is a little bigger than a tract, but still a small book - John Owen's Duties of Christian Fellowship


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 1, 2019)

I have written numerous gospel tracts, some of which have encouraged church attendance at the end, others have not. The reason for this is normally space, and the other reason is I want to avoid the confusion that church attendance = salvation. 

We do have a website on our tracts, which if someone contacts us, we will then refer them to a local church. We also encourage churches to put their details on the tract.


----------

